# Possible snail identification



## Gracie-s (11 d ago)

Hi guys! I need some help identifying a mystery invert that I found in my tank this morning. For reference, I have a approx 15 gallon tank with three pearl danios, one dwarf pleco, one large mystery snail, and one male guppy (he came along for the ride when I bought my snails). I previously had two mystery snails, but one died a little more than a week ago. My tank is lightly planted, but well established. I’ve had the danios and plants for a couple years and everything else has been in there for 3-4 months.

This morning I was checking the aquarium and saw something laying on one of the plants that looked like it might have been a snail antennae. I checked my snail and he was fine, and also the coloring on this thing was lighter than he is. All my other fish appeared fine. Then I realized it was moving! As I watched it, it appears to move like a snail and there appears to be a shell forming. I didn’t see any eggs laid, but I may have missed them I suppose. Is this thing a baby snail? Is it some sort of slug? More importantly, should I leave it in the tank or is it a parasite? I know I have some detritus worms, but I’ve dealt with planarian worms before (in a different aquarium) so I know that’s not what this creature is. Any advice you guys can give is greatly appreciated!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a pond snail


----------



## Kurama (5 mo ago)

Will be easier to identify when it gets bigger 😁


----------

